# My Respiratory Virus kit (SARS,MERS, Swine flu, H5N1)



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

One of the things that got me into prepping was the possibility of an H5N1 pandemic. I put a kit aside for such and even because with all these new dangerous Respiratory Viruses modern medical science says all you can do is. Take over the counter meds, sleep, get lots of fluids & electrolytes then cross your fingers. In the event of a dangerous pathogen I will not just watch with my fingers crossed. After doing some reading I came across a University study showing the right colloidal silver with specific particle size, particle charge and right concentration will kill 90% of SARS/Corona virus in the first hour of application if inhaled strait to the lungs and more effective if done in the early stages. I can't say for sure it would work but for my loved ones I am willing to try if it came down to it. If medical science doesn't have a plan I think we should have a plan for ourselves. Some of the research draws the conclusion that the right silver can not only fight many Respiratory viruses but other illnesses as well. I left links to the items needed to replicate my kit below as well as links to read the studies for yourself and my video breakdown. When medical science can't prescribe anything but bed rest I will do all I can for my family. Read the links check the video and get the items if you believe it is right for you. This one is not what I worry or prepared for buy just might come in handy.

NEBULIZER SOLD AS "VAPORIZER": (delivers silver directly to lungs where respiratory infection breeds)
https://amzn.to/3bmMEHT 
https://amzn.to/2tGOD94 
https://amzn.to/37agTP2

IONIC SILVER: ( the same size and concentration as in the study) 
2 oz nasal spray https://amzn.to/2UCHO3p 
2 oz fine mist https://amzn.to/3biDbS1 
4 oz bottle https://amzn.to/31z0GSt 
8 oz bottle https://amzn.to/37189e8 
16 oz bottle https://amzn.to/3bmptOb 
32 oz bottle https://amzn.to/38cnN7G

Reading links:
University of Arizona study showing Colloidal silver effective in killing 90% of other strains of corona virus with in an hour and 99.99% within 24hours by using colloidal silver in a nebulizer.

University of Arizona study on Ionic colloidal silver Ionic silver effective against coronavirus surrogate for SARS

Silver to fight coming plagues with silver: https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...o+the+Comi ng+Plagues+Been+Discovered?&btnG=

2003 Ionic silver study: https://thesilveredge.com/study-viral-pathogens-and-severe-acute-respiratory-syndrome/

My video breakdown


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm a skeptic by nature.
I tried to find the study referenced in the "Ionic silver effective against coronavirus surrogate for SARS" link, and I cannot find any such study having been conducted.
The Ph.D. folks named are real, and do work on some interesting things for the University of Arizona, some even relating to the use of silver as a disinfectant, but nothing remotely close to work on how silver affects the human coronavirus.
In fact, the only places that reference this work from this PhD are from silver-promoting sites. I can't find a single source from a science or medical journal, nor any reference to this study from the PhD's long list of publications, nor the university's research archives, nor AgION Technologies' website (since it is no longer active).

The story itself is believable enough, even if not verifiable. It only claims that the human coronavirus cannot survive on the silver-coated surfaces in question. It makes ZERO claims about the affect of colloidal silver ingested into the body to combat the spread of the virus. It is a far cry to claim that an ionized silver coating on a door handle is the same as breathing in micro particles of silver into your lungs, and achieving the same results in both cases concerning the spread of the virus.
Jumping to conclusions due to assumed, but unproven, correlation can lead to dire results.
Is ionized silver as a coating effective against the coronavirus surviving on surfaces? Likely. But so is Lysol spray.
Am I going to suck down a can of Lysol due to this effectiveness? Nope.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

There are a lot of scams that also attribute quotes and references to legitimate sources, and some of those people mentioned never even heard of the product(s), let alone knew that their names were being used. That was a subject in the news recently.

_Play it safe._ Do research and verifications. I bet there will be tons of scams that will exploit coronavirus scare.

I want to boost our immune system now (before it even gets here). 
So, eating well and supplementary vitamins which I don't normally take since they make me nauseous for a few minutes after taking them - 
I take them now. A lot of hand-washing (getting used to that habit is a must). Also, trying not to get even the common cold, or the flu 
(so your immune system doesn't get weakened) - stay away from crowded places unless you really have to be there. 
We shop as soon as the stores open so there's hardly anyone in the stores.

If you can avoid it - never take your kids to public places such as the grocery stores. 
Avoid eating in restaurants - *ESPECIALLY buffets*!

School kids will have to be trained about proper sanitation - drum the dangers of catching viruses into their heads! 
If a case of coronavirus comes into your area, don't let your child go to school if you can avoid it. See how it goes.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

It was on a silver promoting site that I was able to download the study, from there the the silver to fight pandemics study. Bleach will also kill this virus and there is a BS MMS cure out there too. Some reports say Lysol is not effective against this coronavirus so spraying it on the counter may or may not help either. What we do know is that people are already using silver to treat nasal infections and bronchitis and it has not harmed them. The difference here is using the specific concentration, particle size and charge in the study and doing the same. When all medical science can recommend is over the counter meds, sleep and fluids this may not be such a wild idea. Just my opinion and I believe it may help but we must all do what we think is right for ourselves.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree we need to do what we can to be careful but like I went over in my video people are already using silver to treat nasal infections and bronchitis and it has not harmed them. In many of the studies silver was very effective at killing viruses on surfaces so we know of its antimicrobial properties and we know people drink, inhale or use silver in hand creams and ointments. The difference here is using the specific concentration, particle size and charge in the study and doing the same. When all medical science can recommend is over the counter meds, sleep and fluids this may not be such a wild idea. I purchased a few bottles and a few nebulizers because also the silver sight I found the first bit of information was on WAS selling colloidal silver his product has did not meet the criteria to match the study. Just my opinion and I believe it may help but we must all do what we think is right for ourselves. I believe it will come here and this will be hard to avoid if you go to the store, handle mail or work also it seems to only have a mortality rate of 2.5% it overwhelm the medical services if 10-20% of people need medical care because of symptoms. This would still disrupt the supply chains so I am glad I have reserves and am adding to reserves which might be worse than a virus that might not give you more than a headache if your not the unfortunate 2.5% if the numbers are accurate. I have stocked away food just in case and made a few of this kits for myself just in case. maybe it helps maybe it does nothing but if it came down to it I would to anything for my girls at home.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

@thomasdangerpowers, can you provide any references to studies showing the effectiveness of taking colloidal silver to fight infections? Mind you, I would expect them to come from unbiased sources with sufficient supporting references.
I ask, because I have not been able to find any such studies, but perhaps I've missed them. According to western medicine, ingesting or inhaling silver particles, while not inherently harmful, does not provide a benefit to one's health. I acknowledge that western medicine has its limitations and sometimes fails to address alternative treatments, but I would still expect there to be some form of study that supports the colloidal silver claims.

I know this is asking *you* to do *my* research, but to be fair, I did try to find this information, and I'm not the one making the claim as to its effectiveness.
I appreciate whatever information you can provide.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

There is another smurf here pushing colloidal silver.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There goes the silver market. I am having an orange snorting silver is not my thing.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Papa smurf drank crazy amounts of home made colloidal he did with tap water and coins. I am not a silver manufacture or distributer. I am simply trying to put together something when modern medicine says to sleep, take Tylenol and cross your fingers. If you don't believe it will help that's fine but it seems like I am being called a shill trying to make a buck selling snake oil:vs_no_no_no: . I got it form my self because I believe it can help or I would not have spent my own money on it. I might be right I might be wrong but it is what I am planning to do.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

There are some links in the description bar of the video. One of them is from a silver site but it had the research paper in a pdf that got me interested (I also want to note that the sellers own colloidal silver does NOT meet the requirements the research found most effective, his particle size as about 40nm about double what was recommended) It was a ploy to get people to buy his product but the research is what was important there. It is the only place to download the Silver vs SARS pdf. The other is about Silver to fight coming plagues and the other over silver and copper ions to fight viruses. There was a forth I read at work but could not find again with many metals against viruses with silver first place and copper second. 

I looked up people using home made colloidal silver at home to safely treat Flu, Bronchitis and nasal infections and swapped the idea of home made stuff with the only one with the requirements the study recommended for viruses like SARS/Coronavirus. Also in the abstract it was stated effectiveness would be increased in nebulized and at early stages. click on the video and check the description bar. Most of what I read including the one I can't find now but will add if I do was on google.scholar I am not saying this has a chance at saving lives. I think as preppers we should all look into this, I can't rely on Tylenol and herbs with my family. let me know what you find or take away from the links.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I read about people using home made colloidal silver at home to safely treat Flu, Bronchitis and nasal infections and swapped the idea of home made stuff with the only one with the requirements the study recommended for viruses like SARS/Coronavirus. Also in the abstract it was stated effectiveness would be increased in nebulized and at early stages. I am not telling people to buy it without reading the link I posted but it there is no reason to believe it is going to hurt anyone or not help. It up you us to do what we believe is right, if you prefer an orange thats fine with me, I'm just trying to share an idea with some backing but won't twist any arms.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I agree read before you buy anything. There are some links in the description bar of the video. One of them is from a silver site but it had the research paper in a pdf that got me interested (I also want to note that the sellers own colloidal silver does NOT meet the requirements the research found most effective, his particle size as about 40nm about double what was recommended) It was a ploy to get people to buy his product but the research is what was important there. It is the only place to download the Silver vs SARS pdf. The other is about Silver to fight coming plagues and the other over silver and copper ions to fight viruses. There was a forth I read at work but could not find again with many metals against viruses with silver first place and copper second. 

I looked up people using home made colloidal silver at home to safely treat Flu, Bronchitis and nasal infections and swapped the idea of home made stuff with the only one with the requirements the study recommended for viruses like SARS/Coronavirus. Also in the abstract it was stated effectiveness would be increased in nebulized and at early stages. click on the video and check the description bar. Most of what I read including the one I can't find now but will add if I do was on google.scholar I am not saying this has a chance at saving lives. I think as preppers we should all look into this, I can't rely on Tylenol and herbs with my family. let me know what you find or take away from the links.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, Thomasdangerpowers. If someone is seriously ill with a virus and not getting better any other way, I would suppose it's worth a try. Pretty pricey, though. What's the shelf life on this stuff?

BTW, a couple of the Amazon links you've provided in your first post are taking me to pages with products that are "not found".


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> There are a lot of scams that also attribute quotes and references to legitimate sources, and some of those people mentioned never even heard of the product(s), let alone knew that their names were being used. That was a subject in the news recently.
> 
> _Play it safe._ Do research and verifications. I bet there will be tons of scams that will exploit coronavirus scare.
> 
> ...


And I might add, get a flu shot. I'm now a believer. Didn't used to be, but I've changed my mind.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Annie said:


> And I might add, get a flu shot. I'm now a believer. Didn't used to be, but I've changed my mind.


I had a flu shot years ago, but got so sick because of it. I hadn't had a flu shot until last Dec when my doctor talked me into it. She gave me only half-a-dose, to see if I'll be sick again. Fortunately, I didn't get sick! So yes, I'll be having the flu shot from now on.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

charito said:


> I had a flu shot years ago, but got so sick because of it. I hadn't had a flu shot until last Dec when my doctor talked me into it. She gave me only half-a-dose, to see if I'll be sick again. Fortunately, I didn't get sick! So yes, I'll be having the flu shot from now on.


The thing that really changed my mind was a documentary on Netflix called, "Pandemic." Very compelling. If you like watching documentaries, it's well done.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I sent you the information in my last message. Seems I will be thrown off this forum for only "promoting my channel" and not engaging but I engaged in conversation with everyone that posted to get ideas rolling. I had a good idea and believe it can possibly save lives. If you find anything interesting on my silver for corona virus kit idea message me on my you tube channel. I may be wrong but believe it is a good idea and if I am thrown off for putting a link to my video breakdown along with my idea and research links so be it. You seem to be the only one to be interested to read the info I did and I appreciate it. If you find the information promising share it on this platform because I will not be able to, maybe it will come in handy the next pandemic if not this one. Good bye and good luck fellas.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I sent you the information in my last message. Seems I will be thrown off this forum for only "promoting my channel" and not engaging but I engaged in conversation with everyone that posted to get ideas rolling. I had a good idea and believe it can possibly save lives. If you find anything interesting on my silver for corona virus kit idea message me on my you tube channel. I may be wrong but believe it is a good idea and if I am thrown off for putting a link to my video breakdown along with my idea and research links so be it. You seem to be the only one to be interested to read the info I did and I appreciate it. If you find the information promising share it on this platform because I will not be able to, maybe it will come in handy the next pandemic if not this one. Good bye and good luck fellas.


You might be thrown off, but for your own attitude. 
You stop by only to promote your for-profit channel. You only engage to promote that thread. 
Now, here's what you can do. You can sponsor this site as other businesses do when they want to promote their business. 
You can also promote this site, as Sasquatch and I do even though our podcast is NOT for profit.

You wanted to take this to the street, so here we are.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Annie said:


> And I might add, get a flu shot. I'm now a believer. Didn't used to be, but I've changed my mind.


If it didn't work then there are a lot of employers out there wasting money giving it free to their employees.

I don't believe prevention is rocket science, its actually first grade or even kindergarten level stuff. If you cough or sneeze cover your mouth/nose, use tissues, wash your hands with soap and water. If you're sick then don't go out into public and if it get really bad go to your doctor.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a jug of colodial silver. My herbal guy sold it to me for something; can’t remember what. I have no issues requiring it so I suppose it worked.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I also feel bound to share this information I looked up about colloidal silver

https://nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidalsilver



> Is Colloidal Silver Safe?
> 
> Colloidal silver can cause serious side effects. The most common is argyria, a bluish-gray discoloration of the skin, which is usually permanent.
> Colloidal silver can also cause poor absorption of some drugs, such as certain antibiotics and thyroxine (used to treat thyroid deficiency).
> ...


In other words its not going to do anything for the Coronavirus or any other disease and should you get a bacterial infection due to your immune system being compromised by the Coronavirus et all colloidal silver can hinder the effects of antibiotics.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> You might be thrown off, but for your own attitude.
> You stop by only to promote your for-profit channel. You only engage to promote that thread.
> Now, here's what you can do. You can sponsor this site as other businesses do when they want to promote their business.
> You can also promote this site, as Sasquatch and I do even though our podcast is NOT for profit.
> ...


I am not giving trying attitude and I did NOT mention names. I wanted Kauboy to let me know what he found and thought because he seems to be the only one who showed interest in the research. I said I was getting thrown off for channel promotion because that's what the message said and asked he share any important info here because I won't be able to if I am gone because I do think it would actually help. you put a name to it, you even gave me crap over the whiskey I drank on an older message. I don't argue online. I talk things out or settle it outside. This is a place for sharing ideas. I have made a video about this place and you guys in some of the end screens but I don't really make videos anymore. I don't own this forum and your the mod so what you say goes.

P.S. I read you have a gallon of colloidal silver, that's good man because you might need it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I am not giving trying attitude and I did NOT mention names. I wanted Kauboy to let me know what he found and thought because he seems to be the only one who showed interest in the research. I said I was getting thrown off for channel promotion because that's what the message said and asked he share any important info here because I won't be able to if I am gone because I do think it would actually help. you put a name to it, you even gave me crap over the whiskey I drank on an older message. I don't argue online. I talk things out or settle it outside. This is a place for sharing ideas. I have made a video about this place and you guys in some of the end screens but I don't really make videos anymore. I don't own this forum and your the mod so what you say goes.
> 
> P.S. I read you have a gallon of colloidal silver, that's good man because you might need it.


Oh, no; it's more than a gallon. It's a huge, glass jug.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> I also feel bound to share this information I looked up about colloidal silver
> 
> https://nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidalsilver
> 
> In other words its not going to do anything for the Coronavirus or any other disease and should you get a bacterial infection due to your immune system being compromised by the Coronavirus et all colloidal silver can hinder the effects of antibiotics.


Actually several studies have shown it IS effective against coronavirus. Unless you drink insane amounts of home made colloidal silver you won't get argyria. Silver may inhibit antibiotics but if there was a dangerous respiratory virus it would most likely the bigger issue. Modern medicine recommends cold medicine and sleep. Most preppers I know look to herbal medicines which were around in since the beginning of time. Antivirals don't stop viruses they only slow them down. Antibiotics do noting against viruses so in the event you get a bacterial infection due to a compromised immune system your already in trouble. The Spanish flu killed many by cytokine storm which is basically organ failure. Getting a bacterial infection while infected with coronavirus is like being attacked by a shark and struck by lightning at the same time. It means the good Lord simply has other plans for you. I am not a silver producer or seller but I am a believer. I just recommend people read the links I posted for themselves.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

World’s oldest profession we all know, second is snake oil sales people.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why are some people talking shit about Colloidal Silver? Have they even tried it?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why are some people talking shit about Colloidal Silver? Have they even tried it?


Maybe this ? -


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Maybe this ? -


A new meaning to Blue Man. I heard you had to drink a lot of that stuff, basically abusing it to turn blue.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I am not giving trying attitude and I did NOT mention names. I wanted Kauboy to let me know what he found and thought because he seems to be the only one who showed interest in the research. I said I was getting thrown off for channel promotion because that's what the message said and asked he share any important info here because I won't be able to if I am gone because I do think it would actually help. you put a name to it, you even gave me crap over the whiskey I drank on an older message. I don't argue online. I talk things out or settle it outside. This is a place for sharing ideas. I have made a video about this place and you guys in some of the end screens but I don't really make videos anymore. I don't own this forum and your the mod so what you say goes.


I don't think you're in any danger of being booted, though a mod might decide to limit certain threads if they are more promotion than information. I don't think this is one of those threads. I think it's a good topic, and one that should be discussed further.
I'll try to check the links you mentioned and get back with what I find and can corroborate.

Side note: I had not revisited the thread because I was unaware that you had responded to me. Using the "Reply" feature, or putting an '@' in front of a username will trigger a notification so the person you're talking to/about knows the conversation is ongoing. Just a little FYI. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I don't think you're in any danger of being booted, though a mod might decide to limit certain threads if they are more promotion than information. I don't think this is one of those threads. I think it's a good topic, and one that should be discussed further.
> I'll try to check the links you mentioned and get back with what I find and can corroborate.
> 
> Side note: I had not revisited the thread because I was unaware that you had responded to me. Using the "Reply" feature, or putting an '@' in front of a username will trigger a notification so the person you're talking to/about knows the conversation is ongoing. Just a little FYI. :tango_face_wink:


Its my little secret but I sure like the heck out of that @Kauboy fella. He seems like a good egg! But I don't want to embarass anyone so keep this between us! Thanks!:vs_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Its my little secret but I sure like the heck out of that @Kauboy fella. He seems like a good egg! But I don't want to embarass anyone so keep this between us! Thanks!:vs_smile:


Well, he sure ain't no Paul S now is he? .... but he is pretty darn close.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Well, he sure ain't no Paul S now is he? .... but he is pretty darn close.


Man, I miss that guy.
:sad2:


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah its not like I left links or want to help anyone, I just want to help some random company that is out there. I you don't believe it that's ok, you are entitled to your believe buy don't call me a fraud or snake oil salesman. I went over the research and the logic behind it. Find flaws in my idea and give me a reason I am wrong. I wanted some good back and fourth but all I get is crap about selling silver, I am not a producer or distribute I am just a guy using who can read studies and came up with an idea. Preppers are the ones who are suppose to look ahead, we are not suppose to close our eye to new ideas

PS the snake oils sales man was derived from the Chinese medicine using the mild venom from the water snake to ease arthritis pain. Just because miners didn't understand the concept doesn not mean they were totally wrong.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why are some people talking shit about Colloidal Silver? Have they even tried it?


That is what I can't understand. I came up with a idea after reading several studies and I explained the reasoning and posted links for other to read for themselves. All I get fr trying to actually help when modern medicine says take over the counter meds, sleep and cross your fingers I came up with a way t target this virus where it lives ad breeds using the most effective silver in a study to fight coronavirus. All I get is crap about being a snake oils salesman even if I am not selling silver or nebulizers. preppers are suppose to see problems ahead but many are too short sighted. I welcome them to attack my idea and tell me why it would not work so I can tweek it so it would have a better chance but don't attack my character. Thanks for being one of the few not automatically against me without even hearing the idea.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

This guy drank home made colloidal silver for decades made from using tap water and coins and he drank it every day like the average guy drink beer at a BBQ. There is a big difference from that and what I said I purchased for the kit to use once in a blue moon. If I injected a mouse with a 1/3 of its body of fresh squeezed orange juice it will have complications but that does NOT mean orange juice is not good for you in moderation.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

Every time I read your long winded whining it's the same crap on repeat. 
Get a frickin tissue sit down and shut up before you hurt yourself.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> Every time I read your long winded whining it's the same crap on repeat.
> Get a frickin tissue sit down and shut up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


This guy sounds just like Douggy the kitchen knife abuser pushing the silver miracle.

I mean really would anybody follow advise from some guy on you tube that says Colloidal silver or any other you tube remedy will cure the white on rice and actually take and experiment with this stuff? Not me no thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I feel like that was a commercial for dawn dishsoap watching that hand for 18 minutes


Speaking of hand videos.. 

I know a guy who has a great flashight hand spoof video on flash lights mocking the last guy we knew who was a tube hand video star.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> Every time I read your long winded whining it's the same crap on repeat.
> Get a frickin tissue sit down and shut up before you hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> ...


Yet you are the over emotional one. I have an idea how about don't read it. don't waste time on this tread if it such a waste of time. you even wasted time posting this crap up, it says more about you than me. The truth is I only care about my family, if I can help others that great if they don't care I don't either. Look for more emotional pics to post.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> This guy sounds just like Douggy the kitchen knife abuser pushing the silver miracle.
> 
> I mean really would anybody follow advise from some guy on you tube that says Colloidal silver or any other you tube remedy will cure the white on rice and actually take and experiment with this stuff? Not me no thanks!


Then don't


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> Then don't


I won't.

Got any tricks besides hand videos? Is your other handle Wolvee? He did the same hand videos as you and we made fun of him too. Thanks for listening.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I won't.
> 
> Got any tricks besides hand videos? Is your other handle Wolvee? He did the same hand videos as you and we made fun of him too. Thanks for listening.


what a joke. Its always the same old thing in forums. Straw man arguments, people give some one crap over music, background or some BS but nothing of substance. Make a argument on how the idea is flawed but don't argue over fashion or style like a high school girl.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> what a joke. Its always the same old thing in forums. Straw man arguments, people give some one crap over music, background or some BS but nothing of substance. Make a argument on how the idea is flawed but don't argue over fashion or style like a high school girl.


Well I'm way beyond High school but I can tell by your hands that they haven't seen a hard days work in a long time if ever. They look like you just had a mannycure. Before doing hand videos go dig in the garden or work under the hood of your prius and get some callus then maybe I won't think you are just another tube snot trying to get monetized so you can make a living off the tube.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> what a joke. Its always the same old thing in forums. Straw man arguments, people give some one crap over music, background or some BS but nothing of substance. Make a argument on how the idea is flawed but don't argue over fashion or style like a high school girl.


There is no legitimate argument that it works. Every one of the sources you quoted either where involved in selling the product or went on and on about how the ancient Greeks/Egyptians used silver as a cure. Thing is they also used mercury as part of cures and used techniques such as bloodletting, all of which have no place in modern medicine. Meanwhile if you do a google search of colloidal silver you get a plethora of articles talking about it being ineffective and potentially dangerous.
Just to show a few
https://nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidalsilver
https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061
https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-779/colloidal-silver
https://www.health.harvard.edu/press_releases/silver-supplement-warnings 
https://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/PhonyAds/silverad.html

That being said if you want to take it then go for it, I'm a believer that whatever adults do behind closed doors is their business so long as it doesn't have negative effects on others.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> There is no legitimate argument that it works. Every one of the sources you quoted either where involved in selling the product or went on and on about how the ancient Greeks/Egyptians used silver as a cure. Thing is they also used mercury as part of cures and used techniques such as bloodletting, all of which have no place in modern medicine. Meanwhile if you do a google search of colloidal silver you get a plethora of articles talking about it being ineffective and potentially dangerous.
> Just to show a few
> https://nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidalsilver
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061
> ...


Exactly!

The whole colloidal silver push reminds me of the medieval barber skit on SNL where a good bleeding will cure what ails you.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

This guy should become Facebook friends with Doug Thompson they can both snort garlic up their butthole and hold it in with silver butt plugs all day long

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

the research links were from 2003 and 2006 NOT 3000 years old but ok


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> This guy should become Facebook friends with Doug Thompson they can both snort garlic up their butthole and hold it in with silver butt plugs all day long
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I'm not the one with garlic up my behind, All I said was give me a good reason why I am wrong and here you go with an emotional argument again. I am not a high school cheer leader so I don't argue like it either. OK you can give another school girl argument now or name call instead of making a good argument now


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> There is no legitimate argument that it works. Every one of the sources you quoted either where involved in selling the product or went on and on about how the ancient Greeks/Egyptians used silver as a cure. Thing is they also used mercury as part of cures and used techniques such as bloodletting, all of which have no place in modern medicine. Meanwhile if you do a google search of colloidal silver you get a plethora of articles talking about it being ineffective and potentially dangerous.
> Just to show a few
> https://nccih.nih.gov/health/colloidalsilver
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-.../expert-answers/colloidal-silver/faq-20058061
> ...


the research I posted was research to the opposite. lead was used as a spice back in the day as well but it does not change the fact that silver was shown to fight sARS/coronavirus and that people commonly use silver for bronchitis, flu, or nasal infections. I am not telling people what to do. I'm saying read some of the info and think over if its right for you. I also don't care what adults do behind closed door either. I just don't like people accusing me of being a snake oil salesman pushing something they don't believe in


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Well I'm way beyond High school but I can tell by your hands that they haven't seen a hard days work in a long time if ever. They look like you just had a mannycure. Before doing hand videos go dig in the garden or work under the hood of your prius and get some callus then maybe I won't think you are just another tube snot trying to get monetized so you can make a living off the tube.


you assume gardening and a pruis? Yet you are way beyond high school? yeah right maybe in you but not in mental capacity. All I asked for an argument that I'm right or wrong. You strike me as a key board commando 500lbs eating potato chips is his moms basement because you like to call names to someone you know you will never meet but we don't know each other so I don't care what you do but man up. Get off the rag, make a valid argument. I don't care what you do in your own life I don't care if you unemployed or a CEO of a major corporation just make a good argument.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is exactly what i thing about all you keyboard commandos talking big behind a key board, wasting time for looking for images to post woth a silly comment. This is like the jury in Idiocracy, nothing but name calling and jokes but nothing of substance. I want other to see this, its a complete joke. I'm not wasting time with any man who want to act like a cheerleader.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Speaking of @Paul S wonder where the ol guy is? He was one of the most interesting folks for dang sure.

Calling @Paul S


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> you assume gardening and a pruis? Yet you are way beyond high school? yeah right maybe in you but not in mental capacity. All I asked for an argument that I'm right or wrong. You strike me as a key board commando 500lbs eating potato chips is his moms basement because you like to call names to someone you know you will never meet but we don't know each other so I don't care what you do but man up. Get off the rag, make a valid argument. I don't care what you do in your own life I don't care if you unemployed or a CEO of a major corporation just make a good argument.


Me thinks you have reading comprehension problem. I don't believe I called you a name as that would violate forum rules.

I do like potato chips but I am not 500 lbs. I don't have a basement and I am not in my moms basement. I suggested you dig in a garden and work under the hood of your car because your hands that I had to watch for 18 minutes tell me you have never done a days hard work in your life.

So that being said I belive the probability of you being in your moms basement trying to make a liveing from being a tuber trying to get monetized by pushing your cool colloidal silver mantra at this prepper forum that consists of many very old and experienced preppers who have seen your type come and go is a much higher probability than me being 500 lbs in my moms basement..

This is not our first rodeo and your going to have to do a lot better than a colloidal silver push riding the back of media driven hype off the back of the kung flu. 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And Mr Colloidal silver guy you should at least thank me for posting your hand video that gave you some views. 
You're welcome and thanks for listening.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> this is exactly what i thing about all you keyboard commandos talking big behind a key board, wasting time for looking for images to post woth a silly comment. This is like the jury in Idiocracy, nothing but name calling and jokes but nothing of substance. I want other to see this, its a complete joke. I'm not wasting time with any man who want to act like a cheerleader.


You are posting absolutely nothing of substance. Then cry about anyone calling you out on it. Suck silver all you want.
Try loading it in a shotgun shell first heard that is the best way to take it and really clears the sinuses!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to learn about masks, maybe go find a mask thread.
This one is about something else, and always was.


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently you missed the numerous facts stated.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

RubberDuck said:


> Apparently you missed the numerous facts stated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Ya mean...like it's not a thread about masks?? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Masks are sort of a difficult subject. From what I've read the surgical ones that are popular and now unavailable on amazon really don't prevent you from catching a respiratory illness but they do help keep you from spreading it. Actually if I recall correctly the CDC is recommending aggressive handwashing at this time and doesn't recommend masks.

It may be worthwhile to look into the N95/N99 dust masks as from what I've seen are still available and provide a greater layer of protection as they fit tighter to the face. Beyond that you may want to look into a half face respirator or gas mask, something NBC rated

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=n95+mask&ref=nb_sb_noss_1
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=n99+mask&ref=nb_sb_noss_1
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=half+fac...+re,aps,187&ref=nb_sb_ss_organic-pltr-v2_1_12
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=nbc+mask&ref=nb_sb_noss_2

I do have some of the loose fitting masks and N95 dust masks. I also have an Israeli gas mask with some NBC filters but I would need to shave in order to get a full seal on my face. Honestly things would have to get much worse for me to wear any of them in public but I do have them on the shelf, the N95's won't go bad and the NBC filters have a decent shelf life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, you've found good info if you wanted it. 
Watchman offered a link to respirators and suits. If you believe there is a serious threat and want real protection, that's the way to go. 
The surgical masks you see people wearing? They aren't designed to protect the wearer. They don't seal out the environment. They are meant to block contamination from the wearer from being broadcasted. You'll notice the signs in your doctor's office that directs people with flu symptoms to wear a mask. 
There you have it.


----------



## tuffy_chick_13 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you NotTooProudToHide and Denton for the information. I guess I will have to find a different thread for masks and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Thank you NotTooProudToHide and Denton for the information. I guess I will have to find a different thread for masks and such.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This should get you started reading up on the basic applications and types:

https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/resources/dust-masks-whats-the-difference.html
https://www.coopersafety.com/respirator-types

If you are interested in a full NBC (nuclear, biological, chemical)mask:

Approved Gas Masks - NBC gas masks and gas mask safety supplies


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This should get you started reading up on the basic applications and types:
> 
> https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/resources/dust-masks-whats-the-difference.html
> https://www.coopersafety.com/respirator-types
> ...


I was poking around this morning and thought this wouldn't be a bad opportunity to discuss home first aid kits and general medical preps.

https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Care-F...ords=first+aid+kit&qid=1581771917&sr=8-9&th=1

I'm sure you could probably shop and find the contents of that kit cheaper but it looks a like a great starting point for a home first aid kit capable of handling most situations. It even includes masks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Ok all I see is a bunch of grown men bitching instead of stating facts that they found. I was hoping to learn about different types of masks but I guess this thread is useless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I thought about moving it to the Ladies Section or splitting up the thread into various threads but I'm not a moderator, (HA that's a good one, Slippy the Moderator! :vs_laugh we don't have a Ladies Section anymore, (the ladies got all worked up that some non-ladies were posting in the ladies only section, very tolerant of the ladies! :vs_smile

Other than that I've enjoyed reading this thread which is a micro-cosim of society.

(Dang, sometimes I amaze myself and the 6 other knuckeheads who make up the Slippy Brand!)

Carry on...:vs_peace:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

tuffy_chick_13 said:


> Thank you NotTooProudToHide and Denton for the information. I guess I will have to find a different thread for masks and such.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is one recent thread re masks -

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/survival-gear-reviews-questions/119629-suitable-mask-biological-protection.html

And if you type 'mask' in the site's search window.. there are discussions of masks in the recent coronovirus threads.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> And Mr Colloidal silver guy you should at least thank me for posting your hand video that gave you some views.
> You're welcome and thanks for listening.


Maybe you should read the comments you posted while I was looking for a good discussion. I actually work in a meat department and make extra helping produce guy unload truck. I don't have any concerns for another mans hands and would advise you do the same. Post my vid if you see the logic behind it and don't post if if you won't think it will help. I wanted to share a new idea that i believe will help and I got a bunch of comments I would expect from someone really young. I was trying to share what I think is a good idea nothing more, nothing less. I am not thankful for anything posting or lack of it. I see no point is any more back and fourth between us. Best of luck in all you do

PS this was made and posted before valentines day and it is probly a good idea to make sure your nails have no edges when your going to spend time with a woman. It ain't my first rodeo either.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

To much drama all the way around on this thread. Please kill it like a communist.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

RubberDuck said:


> You are posting absolutely nothing of substance. Then cry about anyone calling you out on it. Suck silver all you want.
> Try loading it in a shotgun shell first heard that is the best way to take it and really clears the sinuses!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I left a breakdown and the on the idea and links in the original post that I assume you did not see. I was asking for a good back and fourth on the thought. I don't cry over people not wanting to hear and idea. I simply pointed out how dumb I believe the reactions were form simply assuming I am a distributer or something to searching for images online like the jury in the move Idiocracy as well as "loading it in a shotgun shell" it and that tells me there is not a chance or a good debate. I only kept going for others reading this to see the lack of hearing an new idea. There is links at the bottom of the original post If you want to read it and if you not want to that's ok too. Kauboy was actually reading to look for a fault or substance in the idea and that's more of that I expected, he seems really cool and it too bad there aren't more like him.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> This should get you started reading up on the basic applications and types:
> 
> https://www.envirosafetyproducts.com/resources/dust-masks-whats-the-difference.html
> https://www.coopersafety.com/respirator-types
> ...


Thanks for the reading material. A ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> Maybe you should read the comments you posted while I was looking for a good discussion. I actually work in a meat department and make extra helping produce guy unload truck. I don't have any concerns for another mans hands and would advise you do the same. Post my vid if you see the logic behind it and don't post if if you won't think it will help. I wanted to share a new idea that i believe will help and I got a bunch of comments I would expect from someone really young. I was trying to share what I think is a good idea nothing more, nothing less. I am not thankful for anything posting or lack of it. I see no point is any more back and fourth between us. Best of luck in all you do
> 
> PS this was made and posted before valentines day and it is probly a good idea to make sure your nails have no edges when your going to spend time with a woman. It ain't my first rodeo either.





> I actually work in a meat department and make extra helping produce guy unload truck.


 And live in your moms basement. Proofs in the pudding.
Thanks for listening. :vs-kiss:


----------

